# Honolulu AIDS Walk 2008



## lizardprincesa (Apr 12, 2008)

*I did a search and didn't find this posted, but maybe I missed it. Just in case...*

*I received an email from the Life partner of my very dear friend, Brian, who passed on March 11, 2007, due to HIV - related causes. The 1st link below is the one he sent me, for a guy who will be walking in Brian's name.*

*https://www.kintera.org/faf/donorReg...upId=162543197*

*Love to you, ForEver, my dear friend, Brian.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*the *2nd* link is to the MAC Cosmetics Team!! yaaay MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*Honolulu AIDS Walk 2008 - Team Statistics

if this is a repeat of someone's post, please forgive

xxCherylFaith
*​


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2008)

I love doing the AIDs and autism awareness walks. I did a Delaware AIDs walk last year and I loved it. And I do the autism awareness walks in New York every year for my cousin with autism.

Thank you for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love hearing about others doing the walks as well.


----------

